# Essure



## jesslyn311 (Apr 25, 2008)

HI I am new to coding ESSURE procedures done in the office. Can anyone share with me, what CPT codes they are using, MY pt recieved the procedure, pregnancy test, Toradol, and Peracervical block. Also if anyone can share the total amount bill for in office. Thanks so much for your help. I am beyond lost!!!!


----------



## cconroycpch (May 8, 2008)

I believe the Essure procedure itself is billed with CPT code 58565, not sure about the rest.


----------



## amitjoshi4 (May 9, 2008)

Take 58565 for Essure Procedure; L8699 for the implant. V61.5 and v25.2 can be the compatabile Dx and Volume 3 should be 66.29. Anesthesia should be 00952


----------



## salybe (May 13, 2008)

We bill 58565 for the essure, 64435 for the paracervical block, and then we also bill for any drugs and any pregnancy tests that are done. We add a modifier -47 to the essure when done in the office.


----------



## fishej2 (May 21, 2009)

Actually the paracervical block is considered included in the Essure procedure (58565) and should not be billed separately.  The AMA's RUC has incorporated it into the RVUs for the hysterocscopic sterilization procedure.


----------



## lsleaford (May 28, 2009)

We bill the 58565 for the Essure procedure, 84703 for the pg test, and J1885 (x number of units) for the Toradol.  We do not bill for the paracervical block.


----------



## amjordan (Jan 4, 2010)

*L8699*

I am a little curious about the use of code L8699 for the implant.  How many actually bill it and then of those how many do you actually get paid for it separately?


----------

